# King of Greer build (two ships in one bottle content)



## jcrews (Jun 2, 2021)

So the mach 1 board is little.  I've cranked out a few of them for buddies and really enjoy the build.  It's just a fast one with a great end result.  I've been curious about the Southern Belle for a while now.  It's essentially the same (while they were out of stock, pedal pcb told me i could build the southland on it if i was clever 

but i waited till they came back in and jumped on one.  It's a changed resistor value in one spot, two extra BAT41's a diff Op amp chip and diff values on the volume and gain, but otherwise identical.

Why?

I finally got my hands on the king of tone and was underwhelmed..... I love analogman and honestly it's a brilliant idea, stacking two of the same circuit with modified gain levels etc.... I'm just not a bluesbreaker guy I guess.  I've always loved the lightspeed and it's been on my board since I got it YEARS ago.  This just made sense.  To me it was a "king of tone" built around Nick Greers very clever designs.  hence "king of greer"  

I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks great! Did you go with a 1590bb for the enclosure or something a little taller?


----------



## jcrews (Jun 2, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Looks great! Did you go with a 1590bb for the enclosure or something a little taller?


BB was just fine.

If you choose two boards from Pedal PCB that are shallow enough to fit you can do it and still use all your board mounted pots. Just print out the paragon template and the mach 1 template..... use a ruler to draw a line across the top four holes for potentiometers. (On the larger template to keep everything straight)  I actually deleted everything unused off the paragon template to keep things clean (pic attached)  I also moved the switches just a HAIR lower to make sure i had clearance.

Then, just put the paragon up against a window in your house and lay there three knob template behind it. Line the furthest outside holes up and boom. Mark where the other two go on both sides. You’re basically using the outside most potentiometer holes to align the three control set up on both sides


----------



## caiofilipini (Jun 2, 2021)

Great idea and execution!


----------



## spi (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm currently building the same!  But I have a XX box so that I can fit an order switch between them.

I received the enclosure from Tayda drill service, and I have the pcbs and parts, so it's ready to start... but I probably won't get a chance to build it until next month.


----------



## spi (Jun 3, 2021)

@jcrews did you go M1->SB or SB->M1?


----------



## Flashheart (Jun 8, 2021)

jcrews said:


> So the mach 1 board is little.  I've cranked out a few of them for buddies and really enjoy the build.  It's just a fast one with a great end result.  I've been curious about the Southern Belle for a while now.  It's essentially the same (while they were out of stock, pedal pcb told me i could build the southland on it if i was clever
> 
> but i waited till they came back in and jumped on one.  It's a changed resistor value in one spot, two extra BAT41's a diff Op amp chip and diff values on the volume and gain, but otherwise identical.
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic. Very clean. Those are the two I want to stack. It's gonna be my first dual overdrive build. So this is a great motivator.


----------



## jcrews (Jun 8, 2021)

spi said:


> @jcrews did you go M1->SB or SB->M1?


lightspeed into southland.  I tried it both ways out of the box and it was the obvious winner.  The lightspeed sparkle works really well to kind of juice the front end of the southland.  Brings back some of the high mids it's missing.  Felt overbearing after it.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 15, 2022)

jcrews said:


> lightspeed into southland.  I tried it both ways out of the box and it was the obvious winner.  The lightspeed sparkle works really well to kind of juice the front end of the southland.  Brings back some of the high mids it's missing.  Felt overbearing after it.


This looks awesome, and like it's tons of fun to play! Sorry to revive an old thread, but I've been wanting to do a 2-in-1 pedal for a while now where I can stack one of the circuits into another (I'm thinking Tube Screamer on one side, Green Russian muff on the other with the ability to stack the TS into the Muff). Where did you get your wiring schematic from? I've been having a bit of a difficult time figuring out what kind of wiring to use for that.


----------



## mdc (Mar 15, 2022)

All you should need to do is take the wire meant to go from the footswitch to the output jack of the first pedal and connect it to the lug of the second footswitch where you'd normally have the wire coming from the input jack. In the build photo above, that's the wire connecting the middle lug of the last row on the first switch to the middle lug of the second row on the second switch. 

It can be a little confusing since you're looking at everything upside down, but that's going to put the two effects in series going from RIGHT to LEFT when the pedal is on the floor, following the input/output of the whole enclosure.


----------



## jcrews (Mar 15, 2022)

nothing too complicated.  Wire the TS like normal but run the output to the switch where the input on the second pedal (muff) would go.
then do the muff as normal for output.  It's nothing major.


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 15, 2022)

mdc said:


> All you should need to do is take the wire meant to go from the footswitch to the output jack of the first pedal and connect it to the lug of the second footswitch where you'd normally have the wire coming from the input jack. In the build photo above, that's the wire connecting the middle lug of the last row on the first switch to the middle lug of the second row on the second switch.
> 
> It can be a little confusing since you're looking at everything upside down, but that's going to put the two effects in series going from RIGHT to LEFT when the pedal is on the floor, following the input/output of the whole enclosure.


Oh ok, awesome! Yea that seems pretty straightforward, I was just having trouble figuring out which of the many 2-in-1 wiring diagrams out there would be good for stacking the two effects.


----------

